# Favorite gun in your collection?



## davidking

I think I have all my bases covered as far as any type of hunting I could do on this continent, so I'm looking for cool ideas for my next purchase. What is the your favorite firearm in your collection?


----------



## daddyhoney

Read up on 6.5 Grendel and the 6x45 both in either AR or bolt platforms. Kills good, and recoil is mild. I like em both.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude

My 6.5x284 Norma is the one I take everywhere these days.


----------



## davidking

Forgot to add, post pics please!!! I have an AR in 6.5 creedmore, how similar are they?


----------



## scwine

Hard to say..

I really like my CZ-452 Special Military Trainer rifle, .22 LR. It is way more accurate than I am and very fun to shoot.

http://cz-usa.com/product/cz-452-special-military-training-rifle/


----------



## Cynoscion

Personally I like the .22 caliber centerfires. I'd like to have one of each. 

218 Bee
219 Zipper
220 Swift
221 Fireball
222 Rem
222 Rem Mag
And on and on


----------



## Sgrem

Love my Grendel! Recoil like a .223.....ballistics like a .308....123gr in at 2675 stays supersonic past 1000 yards. Plenty of elk killed past 400 yards with it.all in a light inexpensive AR 15. Easy to find bullets as they are regular stocking items at all the big stores.

Love my 20 gauge 870's. Most recently camo dipped for ducks. Have a ton of shotguns and only one is a 12 in case I get invited for geese hunt. Otherwise do it all with 20 gauge. Wingmaster my dad gave me at 12 years old has killed everything that walks or flies on two different continents.

Old school Ruger 44 Deerstalker is best hog and brush gun there is.

Also love my AR 15 in Ruger .204.....recoil like a .22.....you can watch the bullet hit without knocking off your site picture at all. Great predator and fun plinker. Long range ballistics are incredible if you can judge the wind.


----------



## Cynoscion

I switch up which rifle I carry everyday at work but always find myself going back to my Rem. model 700 LVSF in 22-250. Great shooting, easy handling, cheap to shoot


----------



## Cynoscion

The more I think about it, the more I want to post!

Collecting lever guns would be great too.

.357/.38 spl
.41 mag
.44 mag/.44 spl
.45 long Colt
.444
.45-70

And on and on


----------



## DCAVA

Dad's old ADL .270; not a better shootin' gun out there....


----------



## daddyhoney

I for got to mention one that is becoming in close contention for a favorite is my CZ 527 carbine in 7.62x39. Good deer killer to 200 and accurate as all get out with US factory and cheap to shot with Russian junk ammo. Small, light, accurate and on day down the road will get rebarreled to 6.5 Grendel.


----------



## RB II

Jay Baker said:


> My 6.5x284 Norma is the one I take everywhere these days.


I happened on my first Savage last year. It is 6.5-284.  Turns out to shoot sub moa at 700 yds. Stainless fluted tapered contour 24" barrel is a perfect hunting weight. So I am hauling it everywhere these days right beside my Rock River AR 15. Add a G27 on the hip.......Pretty tough combo to beat.


----------



## Sgrem

DCAVA said:


> Dad's old ADL .270; not a better shootin' gun out there....


Wrong pal! MY Dad's old ADL 7mag is best shooting. Old school glass bedding from the '50's. Still looks awesome and stacks em in one ragged hole.

Gotta love the pass down.....


----------



## Csafisher

My grandpas 300wm husky 8000. Took it to Africa, Siberia, and Mexico with him. Now it's my deer and pig ground checker. Very light and shoots great groups. 

Also love shooting my 22/45 mk3 with volquartsen parts. Slick shooter.


----------



## DCAVA

sgrem said:


> Wrong pal! MY Dad's old ADL 7mag is best shooting. Old school glass bedding from the '50's. Still looks awesome and stacks em in one ragged hole.
> 
> Gotta love the pass down.....


By far the favorite gun in my collection sgrem. The nostalgia of the rifle and taking down big game animals with the gun my pops passed down is a feeling that is indescribable!!

No doubt the 7mag is a sweet shooter; every time I use my old .270, it feels like an extension of my arm and brings back memories of my Dad....


----------



## RB II

I am going to have to join the conversation about guns passed down. My Dad shot a Fabrique Nationale presentation grade in 270 for untold years. I take it out every year and something dies. Without a doubt the best balanced and "automatic to the shoulder" rifle I have ever handled. I am pretty sure they don't make enough money For me to sell it.


----------



## Sgrem

Man that is awesome. I took mine to Namibia for my Safari two years ago and shot 10 animals in 10 days including 450yd shot on a zebra and 505 yds on a baboon running flat out away....300yd shot on spring buck with 30+mph crosswind.....man my pop was right next to me and proud as ever....claimed it nevery shot that well for him but i know better....lot of sentiment in that rifle for me.


----------



## RB II

My dad passed away in 2002 way too young. It is a tribute to him that I make when I take it out of the safe. Same exact setup that he used all of those years. We hunted together in a high rack truck in Brewster county every year for 25+ years. I watched him kill what seems like a train car load of Trans-Pecos mulies. Plus who knows how many WT. Many at great distances.


----------



## muney pit

My Armalite 50bmg and SLR104


----------



## DCAVA

Cool stories and memories of guns passed down fellas. My pops passed in 2003 way too young as well RB II. 

Grem, cherish the time you have in the field with your Dad, because I would give anything to have mine by my side on hunts. I have passed the torch to my boys and instilled the love of the outdoors and woodsmanship that I was taught as a youngster to them; my trusty .270 will go to my first born son, and the legend continues...


----------



## davidking

Cool stories. I was able to shoot a couple does with my granddads 700 BDL 30-06 last year. Hope to shoot an elk with it some day when money allows


----------



## mas360

No one has nostalgia for a good ole sporterized 98 Mauser?


----------



## aero

*favorite gun*

My custom built 6.5 Creedmoor.


----------



## sixshootertexan

My XP-100 in 7mm BR.


----------



## FLAT FISHY

1971 model Marlin 30/30 Texan


----------



## spurgersalty

Cynoscion said:


> The more I think about it, the more I want to post!
> 
> Collecting lever guns would be great too.
> 
> .357/.38 spl
> .41 mag
> .44 mag/.44 spl
> .45 long Colt
> .444
> .45-70
> 
> And on and on


That 41 mag would be a nice addition to my collection. I'm sure it would probably cost me my left one, though.
I shoot my CZ 452 American 17 hmr and my Baer SS 38 super more than any of my other guns.


----------



## czman

My favorite, which is rarely shot , is my Ruger No.1 bull barrel 243


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim

The front of the safe's lineup rotates a little . Current in-the-front favorites are an integrally suppressed Gemtech Mist 10/22, HK VP9, suppressed 22/45, Benelli semiauto 28 gauge, .300 Blackout suppressed AR with thermal vision. 
Most fun is a WW2 1943 Saginaw Steering Gear 1919A4.

Beltfeds are a PITA to setup and clean but a hoot to shoot..

http://vid1106.photobucket.com/albu...AB136A03-306-0000001F91972C43_zps939664b8.mp4

A few cowboy action & Wild Bunch guns are fun. Brace of Colt SAA, Lever rifle in .357, a custom 1873 in .45acp, Ithica SxS 12 ga, 1897. Need to get leather for the SAA.


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim

scwine said:


> Hard to say..
> 
> I really like my CZ-452 Special Military Trainer rifle, .22 LR. It is way more accurate than I am and very fun to shoot.
> 
> http://cz-usa.com/product/cz-452-special-military-training-rifle/


Agree! CZ-452 are a great rifle at a good price. I have a 452-2E .22LR with 16" threaded barrel that is super accurate suppressed rifle. Great for head shots on squirrels, have taken dozens with it.

Similar to this internet photo


----------



## Landman650

fn SCAR 17s or my 1862 Springfield with US Army stamped barrel


----------



## peckerwood

I have a 36'' barrel single shot shotgun that both my Grandpas owned.It's only marked LONG TOM and has a twist steel barrel.Grandpas grew up together a couple miles apart and were best friends all their lives.They even worked for the county road crew 35 years together.One traded the other a hound for the gun.My favorite using gun is a Husqvarna .308.


----------



## jm423

Pre-64 M-70 Winchester, 30-06; 30's vintage Browning A-5 12ga; '62 or 63 vintage Ruger Super Blackhawk three-screw, unaltered, 44Mag. All will be here when I croak or the feds/ UN forces dig them out of a pile of spent brass by my carcass.


----------



## patwilson

mas360 said:


> No one has nostalgia for a good ole sporterized 98 Mauser?


Here ya go...
I received this 8mm Mauser from my uncle when I was 8 or 9yrs old. 
It's now a .220 Swift with a bull barrel and lots of other customs done. It's a bench rest weighing in at 15 1/2lbs. 
Sweetest shooting gun I own!




























Sorry for the bad pics...


----------



## texas bohunk

I actually have two. 1st Winchester Model 70 lightweight in 270 cal. and 2nd. New Frontier AR15 lower with a SOTA arms 6.8SPC upper. Have confidence to neck or head shoot does at 100 yds. I'm not a long range hunter.


----------



## muney pit

peckerwood said:


> I have a 36'' barrel single shot shotgun that both my Grandpas owned.It's only marked LONG TOM and has a twist steel barrel.Grandpas grew up together a couple miles apart and were best friends all their lives.They even worked for the county road crew 35 years together.One traded the other a hound for the gun.My favorite using gun is a Husqvarna .308.


One of my uncles has a long tom. Cool gun


----------



## Ernest

The warm one. Its like ... happiness.


----------



## Flapp'n Shad

.17 Ackley Hornet
.17 HeeBee
.19 Calhoon
.218 Mashburn Bee
220 Swift
.22 KHNT
19-223
20 VarTarg
218 Bee
221 Fireball
22 CHeetah 
22PPC
22 BR
these are my coyote weapons.My dad and i hunt dogs every chance we get.


----------



## Bottomsup

aero said:


> My custom built 6.5 Creedmoor.


Nice looking gun. Is that a Kelbly action? What is the finish on the barrel?


----------



## locolobo

in the past year I built an AR in 6.5 Grendal. Some may have seen the thread that I did not really finish due to new computer glitches but...... This thing is amazing. <1/2 moa with commercial ammo. Haven't used it on an animal yet due to a (I hope ) temporary loss of lease. The accuracy is there and the Hornaday bullets have a good rep so I am counting on it to be a fantastic combo.


----------



## cva34

Simply RUGER#1 Std 280 rem


----------



## Trouthunter

I have a few firearms and over the years I've weeded out those that I didn't care for and replaced them with ones that I do like and will never trade away. 

Out of all the S&W, Colt, Weatherby, Beretta, Browning, Kimber etc that I own I have one rifle that I would have to say is my favorite out of all of them.

It's an older Ruger M77V heavy barrel with the **** safety in .22-250. I didn't like the checkering, to me it was too sharp so I removed it and refinished the stock with Tru Oil and then did a nice polish on it. It really looked great.

I put a 3.5x10 AO Leupold scope on it, lapped the rings before mounting it, bore sighted it and took it to our local rifle range. 

An old man, Mr. Theis was out there and was just packing up. He looked at the rifle as I was getting set up and commented on it. About that time I realized that I had forgotten my spotting scope. He said he would spot for me.

I shot it at 50 yards and then moved to 100 yards and fired a shot. Mr. Theis said that I was an inch left and even with the bulls eye. I fired another shot and he told me that he lost that shot. So I moved the cross hairs over to where I thought they should be, fired a shot and he said that I was dead center and two inches high.

I let the rifle cool for a few while Mr. Theis and I discussed cast bullets that he shot in his Model 92 then I fired another shot. Mr. Theis said lost it can't find it. I fired again and he once more said it was lost. I fired a total of five shots and he looked at me sadly and said, "well you can always trade it and get another...some rifles just won't shoot." 

I walked down to the target boards and all of my shots had gone into one hole with just a bit of a widening to show you that more than one bullet had gone there.

I put up one of those targets that has 5 dots on it, one in each corner and one in the center and after a while fired one shot at each dot and each bullet was right where it was supposed to be. I know that we were both impressed.

It still shoots like that today and it's one of those rifles that when you slide that **** safety off and get ready to break the two pound trigger, that you have absolutely no doubt where that bullet is going to hit.

Many a boy, girl men and women have used that rifle to kill their first deer, my son included, and unless I just have to take a .270 or one of my Weatherby rifles, it's the one that travels to the stand with me.

Good subject.

TH


----------



## dbarham

Model 700 Remington 22 250 bull barrel

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Pocketfisherman

Mine is my M1 Garand bought from the Civilian Marskmanship Program. Nothing like a semi-auto in 30-06 to put a grin on your face. Very accurate too. I was lucky to get a minty fresh one made by International Harvester that looked like it was never used.


----------



## texastkikker

I like custom guns and apparently WBY's too!!!!!! Gun on top is a McWhorter .270 WBY and the gun on the bottom is a Hill Country .340 WBY......sorry for the hack job on the fitting of the bottom rifle in the foam.....I needed that spot to allow for different guns.


----------



## T_rout

Cynoscion said:


> Personally I like the .22 caliber centerfires. I'd like to have one of each.
> 
> 218 Bee
> 219 Zipper
> 220 Swift
> 221 Fireball
> 222 Rem
> 222 Rem Mag
> And on and on


You might add the 223 WSM onto that list. Buddy of mine has one and it is a bad motha chicken!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spurgersalty

T_rout said:


> You might add the 223 WSM onto that list. Buddy of mine has one and it is a bad motha chicken!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lots of feed problems with rifles of that cartridge. Mine included.


----------



## capt.dru

Here is mine. A Christiansen Arms 270 WSM.









Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## mas360

T_rout said:


> You might add the 223 WSM onto that list. Buddy of mine has one and it is a bad motha chicken!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is ammo still available for those WSM and WSSM cartridges?


----------



## spurgersalty

mas360 said:


> Is ammo still available for those WSM and WSSM cartridges?


Most of the WSMs are popular, so yes. The wssms on the other hand, not so much. But ammo is still available.
I've bought quite a bit of new 223 wssm brass at clearance prices because it just isn't very popular so it sits on the shelves.


----------



## Cynoscion

HSM sells a really good load for the .223 WSSM. We have one for doe harvest. It's taken face and neck shots out to 600. Amazing caliber as long as you don't mind the fact that it's basically a single shot b/c of the magazine/feed problems. It's just too short and fat for its own good.


----------



## Wizness

My 30.06 AR. 1 of 100 made.


----------



## peckerwood

This has been one cool and interesting post.Man you cats got some nice smoke-poles!


----------



## CHARLIE

Original G I Winchester 30 carbine. Not a re build. Original WWII version.


----------



## thomas78

Can't have just one but my McMillan 300 win mag sure is a fun shooter. The custom muzzle break sure makes it a pleasure to shoot 10 plus rounds at the range, guys next to me don't care for it much.


----------



## Prizepig

czman said:


> My favorite, which is rarely shot , is my Ruger No.1 bull barrel 243


X2. I have the No. 1 in .223 and is a tack driver and the hogs and yotes hate it!


----------



## Chase4556

My grandfather gave me a Weatherby VGX in .22-250 on my first birthday. I was probably 9 or 10 the first time I shot it. It had an old redfield wideview 6x scope on it(now on a marlin model 60). Sat down at Carters country with my dad and uncle. Shot 3 times at the 100yd target, and we couldn't tell where it hit. Walked down, and finally saw the holes. A nice tight cloverleaf about 1/2in high. It has a newer Leupold 4-14 I believe now, and stays in the gun safe at my parents house. I usually try to pull it out every now and then when I'm home and go shoot it. Still prints that nice cloverleaf at 100yds. It will go to my first grandson when that time comes.


----------



## muney pit

thomas78 said:


> Can't have just one but my McMillan 300 win mag sure is a fun shooter. The custom muzzle break sure makes it a pleasure to shoot 10 plus rounds at the range, guys next to me don't care for it much.


Not that the others arnt bad but wow. Thats sexy


----------



## spurgersalty

Have a chance to trade an STI Spartan III 9mm for a 39A. I'll pass it down to the little demon when the time comes.
As it stands, I'm all over it due to the fact I THOUGHT the Spartan III was still in production. Well, it isn't. I'm still all over it, but need to find another Spartan III in 9.
A little help with locating the Spartan?


----------



## T_rout

Here's a couple of my favorites. 








From left to right.
Noveske 223 upper with Saker attachment
Noveske 300 blackout with saker attachment 
Battle Rifle company AR-10 with saker attachment
ATN TICO 640 thermal clip on scopes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buffett Fan

my faves...


----------



## Cut n Shoot

Here's my favorite and everyday hunting rifle.Not a safe queen by any means.Sako 75 7mm ultra mag w/zeiss.Pushes 150 [email protected] 3400.Shoots better than I can. 1/2 on a good day.


----------



## Big Grouper

I love all mine the same. My Dad's pre-64 Model 70 30-06 is special in that it was his, and also what he started me hunting with way back. It's ugly, very accurate and kicks hard!


----------



## Get'n Jiggy

Tavor 
Scar 17s(heavy)
M1A scout squad 
VEPR 

 big gun show this weekend 


Can't wait!!


----------



## Get'n Jiggy

Hunting I like TC pro Hunter 7-30waters, 357max & .300wm


----------



## texas bohunk

*Favorite Rifle*

I actually have two, a Winchester model 70 in 270 cal. with a 20" barrel and the second is a AR15 based 6.8 SPC. Both are great rifles to me.


----------



## bobbrown0311

Hmmmm my 6.8, love the round and like the AR platform its built on.


----------



## Bird

Hard to choose a favorite, but I have a certain something for my old Weatherby Mark V in 300Wby mag. I had it refinished at Weatherby, put on a custom stock and topped with it a Zeiss 3.5x10. Shoots better than I do. Not cheap to shoot but it is so well balanced in the new stock it doesn't thump too hard on the shoulder.


----------



## housewolf

The one on the right, S70 Colt Combat Gov't. I bought it new when I got out of the Army 38 years ago. The one on the left isn't bad either but I have a twin of the Colt in commander length is my second favorite. It's the dirty one in the bottom pic


----------



## TAMUGfisher12

Favorite Gun that gets used is my Winchester Model 94 30-30 from 1974. 
Favorite collectors gun is 1976 Ducks Unlimited Edition Winchester Super X1. Never been assembled or shot. In original box.


----------



## gvmtcheez

My favorite is my grandfather's deer rifle he left me, I killed my 1st deer with it when I was 7, and almost all deer after that.
It's a Sako Finnbear .270 with an old Leaupold 3x9. I still carry this gun to this day. He gave it to me fully when I was 15 because he had heart surgery and couldn't stand the recoil anymore and downsized to a .243.
I've got all the other guns also, but this one means the most to me. God I miss that man, he's still my idol to this day.


----------



## gvmtcheez

Here's a pic of my Sako Finnbear.


----------



## dbarham

I have one of them and I love it ^^


----------



## Bayoutalker

I have several that are favorites for different reasons.

My dad's Remington Sportsman 28 16ga that my mother bought for him while she was pregnant for me. That was 60 years ago.

My Weatherby Vanguard 270cal that my wife bought for me in the early 80's. It has killed many deer that fed my family.

My C.Sharps model 1874 Sharps Hartford 45/70 that looks exactly like the gun Quigley shot in the movie. That is a great shooting gun and more accurate than I am.

I have a couple more but those are the most sentimental.

Cliff


----------

